# FS: New Premier



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

Absolutely nothing wrong with the box. A client gave it to me still packaged. I unboxed it and called Tivo to activate and was completely put off by their pricing. Anyone want it, make me an offer.

I'm keeping my old grandfathered HD.


----------



## jgum (Jan 25, 2012)

Is this an XL unit or a standard Premiere?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are in the Denver area, PM me.


----------



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

It's the standard

I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joehoeva said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the box. A client gave it to me still packaged. I unboxed it and called Tivo to activate and was completely put off by their pricing. Anyone want it, make me an offer.
> 
> I'm keeping my old grandfathered HD.


Per month sub pricing or lifetime sub price?


----------



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

There's no pricing plan set on the box. It's brand new. I was going to set it up when I found out the pricing plans. I was not happy about paying more so I decided to keep my cheaper Tivo HD. 

Other than the fact that the box was opened, this is a new unit. I paid nothing for it so I'm willing to deal. Any offers just send me a PM.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joehoeva said:


> There's no pricing plan set on the box. It's brand new. I was going to set it up when I found out the pricing plans. I was not happy about paying more so I decided to keep my cheaper Tivo HD.
> 
> Other than the fact that the box was opened, this is a new unit. I paid nothing for it so I'm willing to deal. Any offers just send me a PM.


I was wondering whether it was the monthly rate or the lifetime rate that put you off.

Both are a bit steep.

Does that box have any subscription restrictions on it, like some of the ones sold at a discount do, like requiring a 2 year commitment on the monthly subscription?

Is your HD already lifetimed?


----------



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

Your right, they both were steep. I don't have a lifetime on the HD but I paid for the year in December and I really don't want to just throw that money down the drain. When I got the box I thought I could just roll my subscription over to it. I had no idea they totally changed their pricing because they weren't selling enough boxes. I love Tivo but this has changed my opinion of them. I pay yearly because it's cheaper than monthly. I think it's ridiculous that they don't offer that on the Premier. Shame on Tivo.

I don't know if there are any price restrictions on the box.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Joehoeva said:


> I don't know if there are any price restrictions on the box.


Seems to me it would make your box worth more if you'd checked? Or at least offer to provide the TSN to any interested buyer so they could check?

I don't mind buying a car that pulls to the right but I do want to know and have some idea why it pulls to the right before I buy it.


----------



## Spl7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tivo's policies are pretty clear. It has to be activated for at *least* a month, otherwise the minimum commitment applies. Makes a used Premiere more valuable to me than a "new" one.


----------



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a question. How about a used HD with roughly 11 months left on the subscription?


----------



## Spl7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Joehoeva said:


> Here's a question. How about a used HD with roughly 11 months left on the subscription?


From what I've been reading on their site, you are contractually required to fulfill the year when you activated it. Unless the purchaser agrees to assume your contract.

One of the reasons I've been reticent to pick up a used premiere. I don't want to be forced to a commitment, especially since I don't know if I'm going to find the premiere more valuable to me (with its higher subscription fee) than an HD.


----------



## quietfly (Sep 3, 2003)

i'm in north jersey, (mahwah) how much are you looking for? my current HD is dying and i could use it for parts.


----------



## Joehoeva (Jan 25, 2012)

I kind of forgot about this thread. Quietfly, if your still looking to make a deal send me a pm.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joehoeva said:


> Your right, they both were steep. I don't have a lifetime on the HD but I paid for the year in December and I really don't want to just throw that money down the drain. When I got the box I thought I could just roll my subscription over to it. I had no idea they totally changed their pricing because they weren't selling enough boxes. I love Tivo but this has changed my opinion of them. I pay yearly because it's cheaper than monthly. I think it's ridiculous that they don't offer that on the Premier. Shame on Tivo.
> 
> I don't know if there are any price restrictions on the box.


Have you checked to see if you can get the $99 lifetime offer on the HD (which would increase its resale value more than $99 worth)?

Have you read the $99 lifetime thread?


----------

